
Code Climate Now Supports Pull Requests and Branch Comparisons - brynary
http://blog.codeclimate.com/blog/2013/11/06/code-climate-for-pull-requests/
======
jhuckabee
I've been waiting for this for a long time. The implementation looks great.
Thank you!

